# Wii #2386 - Donkey Kong Country Returns (USA)



## Chanser (Nov 22, 2010)

^^wiirelease-5005^^


----------



## john.jingle (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, it' finally up.

Anyways, good game, shame about the control layout but I can manage.


----------



## The Mole (Nov 22, 2010)

Been waiting for this one despite the 7/10 from Edge.

Please work on PAL systems

3.67gb scrubbed


----------



## agimann (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful coverart! too bad wiitdb is down? is it temp or perm down?


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 22, 2010)

Great game, but the motion control requirement to roll/ground slam really aggravates me.


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Nov 22, 2010)

inb4 MASSIVE FLOOD


----------



## ringorinfret (Nov 22, 2010)

cool!!cant wait to try it  out!!!! wooo-ooooooooooo


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 22, 2010)

My brother has to get this!

Edit: Are you reading me, brosive?


----------



## wizra (Nov 22, 2010)

The Mole said:
			
		

> Please work on PAL systems



Same! I don't want to wait till December for the PAL one. If any gets it working for PAL, please post the method/settings for how you got it to work.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 22, 2010)

I have it working on my PAL Wii.
With Wiiflow using IOS249.

But it probably works with about any setup.


----------



## The Mole (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a hard modded wii and its been having trouble of late playing any games out of region.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 22, 2010)

The Mole said:
			
		

> I have a hard modded wii and its been having trouble of late playing any games out of region.


It may help to install Priiloader/Startpatch and enable the region free hacks.


----------



## cereal_killerxx (Nov 22, 2010)

The Mole said:
			
		

> Been waiting for this one despite the 7/10 from Edge.
> 
> Please work on PAL systems
> 
> 3.67gb scrubbed


IGN gave it a 9/10 and Game Informer gave it a 9.5/10.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 22, 2010)

unbelievable gt actually gave it a high score! http://www.gametrailers.com/video/review-donkey-kong/707720

9.0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and it works fine on PAL i didn't use any special settings in wiiflow to get it to run


----------



## M[u]ddy (Nov 22, 2010)

Apparently the European languages are already included.
German works fine.


----------



## PainToad (Nov 22, 2010)

Any IOSs required?


----------



## florian (Nov 22, 2010)

No antipiracy on this game ?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 22, 2010)

no AP i think big n just gave up


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't believe it's out already............I'm still half way trough black ops............
If I can't get my brother to play some good ol' multiplayer platformer with this baby again, then nothing will ever do....!


----------



## hankarlo (Nov 22, 2010)

PainToad said:
			
		

> Any IOSs required?



I believe IOS56 is required to run from Disk Channel (hardmodded/modchip) system


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 22, 2010)

I just played one level and it seems really great. I honestly already see how this game can be pretty hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also the controls for groundpunches are really satisfying (like someone else already said I feel like an Ape while doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and rolling and blowing works pretty good as well, since it dosen`t require both hands to do it, in contrary to the groundpunch, and there works really well when you move with the Nunchuck and roll by shaking the Wiimote. 
Holding the Wiimote sideways didn`t feet that great since you move and doing motion with the same hands and therefor it feels awkward (that`s not a problem with the groundpunch, since you don`t move while doing it) and that`s why I guess I`ll stay with the WM+NC control-scheme.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Nov 22, 2010)

I LOVE this game, can't wait the PAL release to buy it, retro studio did an awesome job here


----------



## zizer (Nov 22, 2010)

cool, but I'm waiting for the European release


----------



## Spenstar (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Disco (Nov 22, 2010)

Can't wait to try it!!


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 22, 2010)

NICE! I'm downloading now


----------



## Satangel (Nov 22, 2010)

Gamerankings page lists a dazzling 90% for this one!


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Nov 22, 2010)

hankarlo said:
			
		

> PainToad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi there..is this the IOS that I have to install on my Wii..I have a US Wii

IOS56-64-v5662.wad

I went into the NUSD_13Beta program and downloaded the latest version of this IOS, just want to be sure thats the one that I Need to get..I have a modchip and a soft mod with Firmware 4.0U..the only other game that does not work for me is Black Ops, when I go into the disc channel it doesnt open at all, just a black screen, and same goes for the backup launcher when I try launching the game so Im assuming that I am missing some key IOS files in order to play these games, just need to know which ones since I have not updated IOS files in a while


----------



## Gh0sti (Nov 22, 2010)

sweet cant wait to try out the game


----------



## OGTiago (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm getting something for 3.3GB, is it legit? No the WiiZard version, anyone else get it?


----------



## fishykipper (Nov 22, 2010)

brilliant game.
been playing all afternoon with the mrs's! she love it too!

utter brilliant game!!, amazing graphics. controls are perfect, music TOP TOP TOP!!
lots to unlock throughout the levels, gets harder obviously as you progress through.
just brilliant, well worth a download!

-fishykipper


----------



## M[u]ddy (Nov 22, 2010)

OGTiago said:
			
		

> I'm getting something for 3.3GB, is it legit? No the WiiZard version, anyone else get it?


Yes the non scene release from yesterday works fine, too.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 22, 2010)

I just played level 1...... This is pure magic. The music is almost identical to the DK Country Snes version and, well the whole look and feel is very familiar and really brings back memories and combined with a nice new style and fine controls this seems like a very fine old school platforming game.I thought it was a fun touch to add shaking the wiimote and nunchuck for bongostomps. It feels a bit like DK Junglebeat (Wii control style) mixed with DK Country. I wouldn't have been surprised if they had called this DONKEY KONG JUNGLE BEAT COUNTRY.


----------



## OGTiago (Nov 22, 2010)

M[u said:
			
		

> ddy]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, thanks.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Nov 22, 2010)

I just saw on abgx that this game was nuked..what does this mean..says something about m0_compression


----------



## jeklnoo (Nov 22, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> I just saw on abgx that this game was nuked..what does this mean..says something about m0_compression



It's just some retarded thing where if a "group" in the "scene" doesn't use the exact right settings when they make the RARs, other "groups" from the "scene" bitch about it. Nothing is actually wrong with the release as far as i know.


----------



## Delta517 (Nov 22, 2010)

Good game, but all that shaking is making me tired.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 22, 2010)

Can't say I liked the SNES games, the jerky, ugly claymation-style art stood up badly against its pixel art contemporaries and the gameplay was basic at best..  I'll give this a go anyway.


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 22, 2010)

Anyone else disappointed by this game?  I hate the controls, personally, and the game is so short.  I'm already on the 2nd boss after 2 hours :/  

Not gonna play anymore anyway though.  I loved the SNES versions, and now Nintendo, never failing to disappoint with the Wii, comes out with this


----------



## Midna (Nov 22, 2010)

"It's not *exactly *the same as it's 15 year old predecessor so it sucks."


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 22, 2010)

an actual good game on the wii? been playing this since this morning and it's too bad this is only one of the games that you will actually want to play for thew wii.

"Can't say I liked the SNES games, the jerky, ugly claymation-style art stood up badly against its pixel art contemporaries and the gameplay was basic at best.. I'll give this a go anyway."


umm what? you obviously never played the snes version, and as good as this is it's nowhere near what dkc1 was. Claymation lol it's called rendering nothing to do with clay....maybe you meant clay fighter, but next to super metroid dkc had the best visuals on snes.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Nov 22, 2010)

jeklnoo said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Ok, just wanted to be sure..and I presume we don't need to install any new IOS files in order for this game to work? The only two games that I could never get working was Black Ops and Metroid The Other M, I dont know why IOS files I am lacking but those games would never play, not in backup launcher and not in the disc channel..so just want to be sure that this game doesn't require anything new


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 22, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> "It's not *exactly *the same as it's 15 year old predecessor so it sucks."


Exactly.  You can't fix what's not broken.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 23, 2010)

OGTiago said:
			
		

> I'm getting something for 3.3GB, is it legit? No the WiiZard version, anyone else get it?


I had a problem with the first cutscene causing the game to freeze in that release, but I just skipped it and everything worked fine since then.


----------



## Bladeforce (Nov 23, 2010)

Hmm is it just me or do these controls feel totally different to the original? I mean i am not bothered by the waggling the remote stuff I just mean the feel isn't right. It feels "light" or too "smooth" Maybe I just got too hooked on the originals but this just doesnt feel right. Having said that it is fun but again the feel isn't there


----------



## chickenlips (Nov 23, 2010)

*Japanese Wii*

The text won't show using my Japanese Wii! Is anyone else having this problem? More importantly, anyone find a solution?

Of course I tried "force English", and "Patch country string" (though I'm not sure what that one does, to be honest). Using CFG USBloader. 

If you have a Japanese Wii, please tell me if - and how - you got the text to show.


----------



## Antoni-YO! (Nov 23, 2010)

Bladeforce said:
			
		

> Hmm is it just me or do these controls feel totally different to the original? I mean i am not bothered by the waggling the remote stuff I just mean the feel isn't right. It feels "light" or too "smooth" Maybe I just got too hooked on the originals but this just doesnt feel right. Having said that it is fun but again the feel isn't there



Yeah I got that feeling on other games before. It's hard to explain, but I get what you're saying. I don't think it's a problem though. It gives me the nostalgia feeling and lets me know that I am playing on a newer system.


----------



## VashTS (Nov 23, 2010)

the difficulty is awesome.  its so true to the original.  the controls feel fine for me.  overall best game of the year without a doubt.


----------



## iFish (Nov 23, 2010)

This game is so hard.

I died 10 times on the second level


----------



## desh_thiere (Nov 23, 2010)

I finished world one yesterday arvo before I had to pack it in for work. It is stupidly good! Best platformer on wii hands down. Puts NSMB to shame.

The barrel shooting level where you crash through the big rock statues was just so incredibly well done. As was the mine cart level.

I was a little disappointed with the first boss, but I guess it was just the first one, so I am hoping there are better things to come.

Seriously though, they have done the originals justice. Hell, the new one might even be better.

The difficulty is just right. It doesn't punish you unnecessarily if you just wanna get through the level. But if you wanna explore and get all the collectibles, then it gets a bit tougher.


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 23, 2010)

I downloaded the NTSCU scrubbed and works on PAL ITS TOO AMAZING ON THIS GAME!!! TOO AMAZING!


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow barely any posts I thought this topic would have got in flooded.


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 23, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Wow barely any posts I thought this topic would have got in flooded.


I think most of the people talked about via the leak in the hype thread.


----------



## Mikk0 (Nov 23, 2010)

oh lord.. after all the hype i still have to wait for the pal release

i bet this game is going to be great


----------



## Xoa (Nov 23, 2010)

chickenlips said:
			
		

> *Japanese Wii*
> 
> The text won't show using my Japanese Wii! Is anyone else having this problem? More importantly, anyone find a solution?
> 
> ...



Here's my post in the other thread.
http://gbatemp.net/t266029-donkey-kong-cou...t&p=3280997


----------



## creativ (Nov 23, 2010)

Mikk0 said:
			
		

> oh lord.. after all the hype i still have to wait for the pal release
> 
> i bet this game is going to be great


why all wait for the pal game ?
an ntsc version works fine on a PAL wii

use cfg loader , you can config that the game should force pal 50 or 60 or system default


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 23, 2010)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> Anyone else disappointed by this game?  I hate the controls, personally, and the game is so short.  I'm already on the 2nd boss after 2 hours :/
> 
> Not gonna play anymore anyway though.  I loved the SNES versions, and now Nintendo, never failing to disappoint with the Wii, comes out with this



What you haven't beaten the whole game after two hours ?
Every coin etc? YOU ARE HARDLY AT THE END.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 23, 2010)

i can't understand how this game is 3gb when it's so short?


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 23, 2010)

Hmm, yes it's a bit short. Have any of you guys played the first 3 on SNES?

They are short too.. Especially Dixie kongs quest...very short, and easy.

DKCR is somewhat bigger because of the  content I think. 
There's a lot going on on the screen ALL the time. 
There has to be a way to keep thing going fluid...Maybe RARE RETRO uses a different aproach to coding this sucker?

Bottom line, I have NO cleu...


----------



## ibis_87 (Nov 23, 2010)

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G! 

One of the best games I played in my life. I can count the number of times I felt so astonished by a game by the fingers of one hand. The Original DKC on the SNES, Ocarina of Time, Twilight Princess on GC, Oblivion, Mario Galaxy and now This Game... It looks great, plays great, feels so new and nostalgic at the same time. You just can't stop playing it. It's a masterpiece - one of the best games on the Wii and one of the best Nintendo games of all time. Retro guys are geniuses. 

Pre-ordered my European copy and I DEMAND everyone does the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Developers and Nintendo MUST be supported for making this happen.


----------



## fishykipper (Nov 23, 2010)

i wouldn't say the games short at all.
collecting every unlock will take hours.....!
and the 3gb size is because of the graphics....theyre outstanding for a wii game. the amount of background and forground movement and interactivity in this game is fantastic!! ever seen a platoformer like it before? i highly doubt it.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 23, 2010)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> an actual good game on the wii? been playing this since this morning and it's too bad this is only one of the games that you will actually want to play for thew wii.
> 
> "Can't say I liked the SNES games, the jerky, ugly claymation-style art stood up badly against its pixel art contemporaries and the gameplay was basic at best.. I'll give this a go anyway."
> 
> ...


Since when has the amount of data on a disc directly correlated to the play time of the game?


----------



## banchan (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey guys, 
I have a strange problem with this game.
The game runs on my Japanese Wii and I set English as default but I can't see any text, just ???? 
Just level names are correctly displayed in Japanese even if I chose a different language.











First time I see this problem on my Wii with PAL and NTSC games.
I tried to change the language settings of course (Japanese or French) but it doesn't change anything, some japanese texts are still present.
Very strange.
Tried to modify iso file but no language files inside


----------



## Barta (Nov 23, 2010)

Great game!
But as an unexperienced Donkey Kong player I cannot even get the 'O' in the first level.
Any hints?


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 23, 2010)

Barta said:
			
		

> Great game!
> But as an unexperienced Donkey Kong player I cannot even get the 'O' in the first level.
> Any hints?


http://www.gamefaqs.com/wii/997764-donkey-...ry-returns/faqs


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 23, 2010)

Just finished downloading this game.When I have the chance I'll burn it later.

Anything I need to do on it like is there an update partition on here I need to take out?This is my last disc so I dont want to screw it up.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 23, 2010)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!
> 
> One of the best games I played in my life. I can count the number of times I felt so astonished by a game by the fingers of one hand. The Original DKC on the SNES, Ocarina of Time, Twilight Princess on GC, Oblivion, Mario Galaxy and now This Game... It looks great, plays great, feels so new and nostalgic at the same time. You just can't stop playing it. It's a masterpiece - one of the best games on the Wii and one of the best Nintendo games of all time. Retro guys are geniuses.
> 
> ...



I Agree!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i can't understand how this game is 3gb when it's so short?


Super Mario Galaxy 2 was around 1.3GB if I remember correctly, and that game packed both amazing graphics, an awesome soundtrack, and quite a chunk of playtime.


----------



## The Mole (Nov 23, 2010)

As suspected i am having trouble running this.

I have a hard modded PAL wii (wiikey) which is on the most upto date firmware and has no homebrew channel, any suggestions on how i can get it running


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 23, 2010)

The Mole said:
			
		

> As suspected i am having trouble running this.
> 
> I have a hard modded PAL wii (wiikey) which is on the most upto date firmware and has no homebrew channel, any suggestions on how i can get it running


1. Update your Wiikey to latest patch (www.wiikey.cn)
2. a) wait for PAL (Euro release) around 2 December OR b) Softmod your Wii.


----------



## RowanDDR (Nov 23, 2010)

Minecart level rocks... makes the other levels seem a bit boring.

How do you switch between Diddy & DK?


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 23, 2010)

Just started.Pretty good so far.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 23, 2010)

RowanDDR said:
			
		

> How do you switch between Diddy & DK?


You can only play as Diddy Kong in 2 Player mode (second player is Diddy). If you really want to, go to 2 player mode, and kill Donkey Kong to play as Diddy only.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 23, 2010)

On a DVD -R on Disc channel,the game has serious music looping.Like every few seconds a part of a song freezes and loops over for a few times.And some parts take forever to load.Other than that,it works pretty good.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 23, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> On a DVD -R on Disc channel,the game has serious music looping.Like every few seconds a part of a song freezes and loops over for a few times.And some parts take forever to load.Other than that,it works pretty good.



which loader or modchip?

maybe u should reburn it and after burning let the software check the disc.


----------



## PainToad (Nov 23, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4.0 (or was it 4.1?) was the last update that region free wiikey worked. Your options:
1. Softmod, then downgrade (risky)
2. Softmod, then use geko (ugly)
3. Only play PAL games from now on


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 23, 2010)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using DarkCorp.Softmod.

And this was my last disc so I cant re burn it. Was going to put it on my SD card but my SD is only 2 gigs.


----------



## Twilight747 (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone else getting Disc read errors when trying to play the game? I tried Gecko and neogamma (hardmodded Wii) and it starts but when i try to access menu/map screen the game says it cant read the disc.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 23, 2010)

Twilight747 said:
			
		

> Anyone else getting Disc read errors when trying to play the game? I tried Gecko and neogamma (hardmodded Wii) and it starts but when i try to access menu/map screen the game says it cant read the disc.



Unless you have anything that needs to be updated,then my only guess is the disc is messed up.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 23, 2010)

yeah well i'm done with this too fucking short

what's next?


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 23, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> yeah well i'm done with this too fucking short
> 
> what's next?


Get 100%.Then wait for Epic Mickey,or get the European verson.

Was this game hard for you or are you saying it was super easy? IGN's Craig Harris said it was super hard..So far i'm at the end of world 2 and havent found it extremely hard yet.Some places have been a challenge,however.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 23, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> yeah well i'm done with this too fucking short
> 
> what's next?



Zelda


----------



## Spenstar (Nov 23, 2010)

From the beginning to end this game was pretty fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just wish they made it a little longer..


----------



## florian (Nov 23, 2010)

antipiracy protection on this game ?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 23, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> antipiracy protection on this game ?


Nope, absolutely nothing.


----------



## iFish (Nov 23, 2010)

Spenstar said:
			
		

> From the beginning to end this game was pretty fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You beat it already??!?!

I'm only at world 2 .__.;


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 23, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> antipiracy protection on this game ?


NON!NEIN!NO!

you told falsely everyone in some DKCR Threads that it has and now you ask yourself?

No it hasn't! If u use a Modchip, just update it, cause it might use the same protection as NSMB Wii.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm having an issue.
On 3-6 Temple Topple when I try to enter the stage I get an infinite loop of the loading screen.
Any ideas on whats doing this?
I'm using Wiiflow if that helps.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 24, 2010)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> I'm having an issue.
> On 3-6 Temple Topple when I try to enter the stage I get an infinite loop of the loading screen.
> Any ideas on whats doing this?
> I'm using Wiiflow if that helps.


I got the same problem on that stage, except that I do get into the stage, it just goes black screen in the middle of it for no reason.


----------



## florian (Nov 24, 2010)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> I'm having an issue.
> On 3-6 Temple Topple when I try to enter the stage I get an infinite loop of the loading screen.
> Any ideas on whats doing this?
> I'm using Wiiflow if that helps.




Yes its anti piracy its sure  man !!!


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Nov 24, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ferme ta gueule!!!
*IT IS NOT, many People could play till the End, No Problems!*


----------



## blechner (Nov 24, 2010)

I think I understand why some people are saying things like this "this game is too short", "this game is cool but it is not as good as the original". It has to do with expectations. When the original DKC came out, nobody was expecting something that great. We didn't have anything to compare it to. DKC took the platformer genre to the next level. Now, with the release of DKCR, we can't help but compare it to the original. So, even with better graphics, improved cotrols, we don't allow ourselves to be amazed by it because we all expect it to be like the original. I know this because the same thing happened to me 12 years ago when Ocarina of Time was released. Everyone was saying that OOT was the best game ever and I agreed that the game was among the best ones. However, I thought it wasn't as good as A Link to The Past. When I played OOT, I was expecting the same massive gameplay as in A Link to The Past, the hidden caves with heart pieces, complex dungeons and the best thing of all: the puzzles involving the overworld/dark overworld duality. Pure genius. I am sure that people who never played the original DKC will probably be more open minded and let themselves be amazed by DKCR (as did the people who played their first Zelda in 1998). Ah, I can still remember, that techno song from the Fear Factory levels in the original DKC... it takes me back to the golden era of video games...
And for the record, I can't say much about DKCR yet, my download is still on 80%


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 24, 2010)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> florian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.IT's not an AP.I'm in World 4 and havent had that problem.


----------



## DarkLordPrime (Nov 24, 2010)

Am I the only one who cannot get this game to run?  I'm on my third release (Wiizard's scrubbed version), after trying this release and NLC's.

They all get stuck on a black screen instead of loading the Wiimote strap warning.

I'm using the latest version of WiiFlow which, up till now, has run every game I've tried without fail.  I've also tried USB Loader GX.

All my IOSes are up-to-date according to PimpMyWii, and my system firmware is 4.2U.

I've been afraid to burn it, for fear of it turning into a useless coaster, but booting from DVD with NeoGamma is the only thing I haven't tried yet.  I did try to boot from USB with NG, but for some reason, it refuses to mount it (as it has for every other game I've tried to start from USB with it, which is why I started using WiiFlow for that).

I'm making a DVD now, so I'll update this post with whether or not it works.


In the meantime, any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


[EDIT]
Nope.  DVD results in the same thing:  black screen instead of Wiimote warning.  Gonna go try mariosonic's suggestion.

[EDIT2]
Nope.  WiiFlow won't start it with cIOS 249, 222, 223 or 224.  
NeoGamma just won't boot it, and my system isn't set up to let me boot back-ups from Disc Channel.

So, I'm still at square one.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 24, 2010)

DarkLordPrime said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who cannot get this game to run?  I'm on my third release (Wiizard's scrubbed version), after trying this release and NLC's.
> 
> They all get stuck on a black screen instead of loading the Wiimote strap warning.
> 
> ...


Try turning it on IOS 56?

As for the disc,when you make it,you should be able to load it up in the disc channel.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Nov 24, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw.
I just deleted it of my HDD real quick then put it back on.
Works fine now.


----------



## ryukoken (Nov 24, 2010)

Can someone can give me info of the
wiizard version, is it a nuked dump or
is it a proper dump ??????
thank you


----------



## RodPN (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone else suffering from extremely slow load times while running from the disc channel? The game runs fine, loading seems to be the only problem, in fact I'm waiting for a level to load while I write this, ans yesterday I made my self a sandwich.

I know disc loading is supposed to be slower for backups but I never had a game run this slow


----------



## dmn001 (Nov 24, 2010)

ryukoken said:
			
		

> Can someone can give me info of the
> wiizard version, is it a nuked dump or
> is it a proper dump ??????
> thank you




http://www.orlydb.com/?q=donkey+kong+wii

nuked, get the playme proper version, the rars have the right compression settings..


----------



## DarkLordPrime (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok, so I finally got the Wiizard dump to work. 

I'm still not sure what I did right, though.  

I used ModMii to re-do my IOSes, but it still wouldn't load in WiiFlow or NeoGamma, so I installed CFG USB Loader, which finally loaded the game after fiddling with the settings.  Currently, I've got it set to use "IOS223 nload" and "Disable IOS reload" (or something like that).

However, now the Wii hangs on a black screen if I press Home and select EITHER option (return to system menu OR reset).

Weirdly, WiiFlow decided to start loading it after I managed to get CFG to do it.


Also, if I enable Ocarina codes and activate ANY of them, the game goes completely wonky.  First, it got stuck on the loading screen for 1-1, then it started resetting the system immediately after showing the Wiimote safety screen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With the cheats completely disabled, it works perfectly, except for the aforementioned Home issue.


This is the ONLY game I've EVER had problems with that didn't have AP, and even those only gave me some minor inconvenience.  It's like DKCR has been actively fighting me.


----------



## lizard81288 (Nov 24, 2010)

for the code:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> B For Pound Down-B for Blow B+Directional for Roll [Thomas83Lin]
> 285CBE68 FBFF0400
> 025CBE6E 0000012C
> E0000000 80008000



it doesn't work for me, all the rest do. i am using sleepy for the cheat type.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 25, 2010)

So,I just beat stage 1 through 7 on World 7..It wont let me any farther now..What do I do?

EDIT: Nevermind

EDIT 2: Okay,I see I have to press these switches..Well,I pressed 3,but the one on 7-7 I cant find..I see in a video I have to go in a berrel to a secret area to find it,but every time I go in the berrel,it shoots me back up instead of shooting me down.Help?

EDIT 3:"Facepalm" I think I already got this one..xD


----------



## Ninn (Nov 25, 2010)

anyone could tell me  how to  grab each other in this game(like in NSMB)? i have been playing for a while and i still cant figure it out.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 25, 2010)

Ninn said:
			
		

> anyone could tell me  how to  grab each other in this game(like in NSMB)? i have been playing for a while and i still cant figure it out.


You or the second player go over to each other and one of you press up and 1 (Up and whatever the grab button is if your on nunchuck)

*Posts merged*

Just beat this game.It was great.On to collecting everything.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 25, 2010)

Game completed.It was great.I'm out of DVDs now so i'm going to skip Epic Mickey.Guess i'll just for DS games now.Like a patch for 999 and a dump of Golden Sun.


----------



## florian (Nov 25, 2010)

working ?


----------



## ryukoken (Nov 25, 2010)

dmn001 said:
			
		

> ryukoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for this info dmn001 im going
to get the proper version


----------



## stingray1059 (Nov 25, 2010)

awesome game.. way much better than new super mario bros wii.


----------



## overlay_watch (Nov 26, 2010)

I cant get past the first rocket blast stage. When I start it the wii looses connection to the controller and the game freezes when I die. It wont properly reconnect, so I cant move past the level.

Has anybody else had this issue and if so how do I fix it?

running cfg also 249 rev20b.


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Nov 26, 2010)

Running off of a disc and using IOS56rev20 and when I try to play 2 player I get "The Disc Could Not Be Read," anyone know the problem?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 29, 2010)

doesn't FEEL like a Donkey Kong Country game..maybe the camera is too close?...maybe the controls are weird?...maybe Donkey Kong doesn't bounce as high when he hits enemies?... (u have to push a button at the right time to do it) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Works fine on WiiFlow using PNY 16GB Flash Drive


----------



## dmn001 (Nov 29, 2010)

works great on 4.2E usb loader gx, cios 249 base 57, force PAL 60 enabled. i dont usually download NTSC games because the colour looks slightly different to PAL, but in this case its perfect.


----------



## wizra (Dec 1, 2010)

Does anyone have a 100% game save for this?


----------



## yhw (Dec 2, 2010)

Damn, this game has some nice graphics compared to other Wii games


----------



## mark.m.moran (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi guys,
Are you able to get two player working? The second Wii remote will not sync for me??

Cheers,
M


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 25, 2010)

mark.m.moran said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> Are you able to get two player working? The second Wii remote will not sync for me??
> 
> Cheers,
> M


You have to go to the two players screen first and it will tell you to connect the second Wiimote, then it should sync up.


----------

